# RGB Fusion - nach Start von Aorus Engine Grafikkarte nur noch orange



## Spektakulum (30. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe meine alte Geforce 1080 von Gigabyte ersetzt durch eine Aorus Xtreme 1080TI.

Das alte Utility von Gigabyte habe ich vorher deinstalliert,  das APP-Center B18.0809.1 installiert sowie die Aorus Engine v1.40.

Wenn ich die Aorus Engine starte, laufen die Farben der Grafikkarte nicht mehr durch und bleiben orange.
Wenn ich RGB Fusion B18.0919.1 starte, steht nur "Warten Sie mal..." auf dem Bildschirm!

Die Grafikkarte habe ich schon auf BIOS F3P upgedatet.


Kann mir jemand helfen? Das Mainboard hat übrigens nur ein oranges Ambientelicht, aber das sollte RGB-Fusion doch nicht stören?

Windows 10 Home Edition (alle Updates installiert)
Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte H170-HD3 DDR3, BIOS F21e.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Herr *Spektakulum* 

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage .

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                           Technischen Support  weitergegeben     und          folgende         Antwort     für     Sie                erhalten:

Antwort =>

Das H170-HD3 DDR3 unterstützt kein "RGB Fusion".
Bitte nur die AORUS Engine benutzen.

Gern können Sie uns auch direkt telefonisch (kostenlose aus dem Deutschen Festnetz) erreichen:
Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der       deutschen           Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1"       Technischen      Support, wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für   Schritt     alles     durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## Spektakulum (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Heißt das, ich brauche ein neues Mainboard, um die Farben meiner Grafikkarte zu ändern?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Oktober 2018)

Hi

Danke für Ihre erneute Anfrage.

Nein benötigen Sie nicht, bitte nur die AORUS Engine Software  benutzen.

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/vga_utility_aorus_setup_v1.4.0.exe 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## Spektakulum (1. Oktober 2018)

Also wenn ich die Aorus Engine starte, kann ich auf "LED Control" klicken, und RGB-Fusion startet automatisch! Leider mit der ständigen Meldung "Warten Sie mal".
Ich habe es gerade auch nochmal neu von dem Link installiert.
RGB Fusion deinstallieren hilft nicht, es wird dann nach Klick auf "LED Control" sofort neu installiert.


----------



## Spektakulum (1. Oktober 2018)

Siehe Anhang, das passiert, wenn ich die LED Control in der Aorus Engine anwähle.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Herr *Spektakulum* 

 Danke für Ihre Feedback.

Bitte kontaktieren Sie  unsere Technischen Support direkt  (kostenlose aus dem Deutschen Festnetz): Unter der       deutschen            Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1" für DE dann "1"       Technischen       Support, *wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für   Schritt      alles     durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. *

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

